# Immediate Help Requested



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anyone know a website that gives gun statistics. I'm looking for % of american's that own guns. Of that % how many own shotguns and possibly an average number of shotguns owned per individual. Even figures on guns produced every year would be helpful.

I realize this is a strange request, but ya'll have always been very knowledgable. This is for a MBA Finance class. I'm trying to figure out how much a company could possible make producing high quality chokes after production cost.

Thanks in advance

Carey

:sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I have no idea, but I'd start by E-mailing somone at the NRA.

You might also solicit advice from Briley, since they are the premier aftermarket choke maker. Explain your position and they'll likely help you out.

My experience in 5 years of outdoor retails sales is that premium chokes are going to be sold far more often to target shooters than hunters. You might also check with ATA (american trap assoc), whatever assoc there is for skeet and sporting clays shooters too. Hunters might buy a turkey choke, a duck choke, and a goose choke. Target shooters will buy 5-10 chokes for each barrel (that's as many as 10-20 per gun in a O/U or SxS). Target shooters tend to have more guns they are willing to upgrade the chokes on as well. This is of course just my observation of what happened at one store in the US.

Hope some of this helps, and good luck.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> chokes are going to be sold far more often to target shooters than hunters


That's a damn shame too. I found out quite by accident the difference in factory chokes and quality after market chokes. They are awful expensive but the investment I made for a set of Briley chokes for each of my shotguns was well worth it. I would say my kill ratio on game went up at least 30% and maybe more.

On the subject though, I'm not sure Briley would be all that anxious to help anyone that indicates they may be future competition, if that is the real intention. I know you didn't say that but it may help to stress that is not your intentions.


----------



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Talked with Briley....They were not real excited about giving me information, but they did. I had to convince them that I was not competition just a student. Still waiting to here from the NRA. Good advice! Thanks!

Carey


----------

